

Connect an old SNES gamepad to an Arduino (SNESpaduino) - TacticalCode
http://en.tacticalcode.de/2013/06/snespaduino-super-nintendo-gamepad-for-arduino.html

======
TacticalCode
German version here: [http://www.tacticalcode.de/2013/06/snespaduino-super-
nintend...](http://www.tacticalcode.de/2013/06/snespaduino-super-nintendo-
gamepad-fur-arduino.html) GitHub repo here:
<https://github.com/TacticalCode/SNESpaduino/>

